# 2010-2011 season central pa



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

here it comes
Next 5 Days 
Wednesday
Nov 3

Mostly cloudy, rain possible 51°Lo 35° Thursday
Nov 4

Cloudy with a little rain 50°Lo 33° 
more Friday
Nov 5

A mix of snow and rain 45°Lo 27° 
more Saturday
Nov 6

A mix of snow, ice and rain 51°Lo 37° 
more Sunday
Nov 7

A full day of sunshine 57°Lo 38° 
more


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Will post some oics on mon gonna dig out the plow this weekend. May buy a new plow this seasons or in the spring!!


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

bring on the snow


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

they said maybee thurdays night for ma!!! plows and sanders are good to go!!!


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Fireboy did you ever hear of Hutchinson Realty Development in the Port???


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

yes i have y do you ask


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

The son of the owner is a friend of mine and he always acts like his compnay is so big, was just wondering if they were big enough that someone might have heard of him. He says they have 3 plow trucks was j/w

Matt


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

first sign of snow thanksgiving day here in central pa


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

got 3 inches last friday, 3-6 in the forcast for tonight in to wen.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

4-6 inches all depends were you are. finally got a few pics


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

snowing out now 1-3 they are calling for hope we get more then that.


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

love the old dodge fireboy


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

post some more pics tonight or tomarrow.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

got a little last night had to do 2 drives that is all about 2-4 depending on were you were


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

pics from the road on my way back from a job feb 8 2011.


----------

